# Rusty-rescued from ms-adopted & loved in n.y.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rusty-So Many Loved you Rusty-rest in peace 

I just got word from Rusty's Mom, Marilynn in N.Y.
Rusty went to the Rainbow Bridge at 3:30 EST today.
My Snobear will greet him.
Tammy Brinkley who fosters for J&L Golden Ret. Rescue in AL fostered Rusty until him mom Marilynn adopted him!
Rusty was rescued from a MS SHELTER:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=50659

April 22, 2010
At 3:30 today, Thursday, my beautiful golden boy Rusty crossed over the Rainbow Bridge....the tumor had gotten really big and he was very uncomfortable and didn't even want to eat chicken out of my hand....we went to woods this Morning, something we always did in the afternoon, and luckily we ran into several of his doggy friends so he had a last visit with them...he touched many lives in the short 14 months i've had him: the residents of 4 different nursing homes will all miss him as well as many of my music students and everyone who came to my apartment...he was a very special dog and I miss him very .much...Marilynn 
Attached Images


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry he and his new owner didn't get much mor etime together, but so glad he was loved and well cared for at the end of his life.

Rusty was a beautiful boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Rusty didnt get more time with his new family but it sounds like the time he did have was great time and he was so loved. He will have some great company at the bridge. So sorry for Marilyn's loss.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry...

Tammy is awesome...tell her I said thank you for sharing her love before he met his Mom...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP Rusty!!! Thinking of Marilyn at this difficult time.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP Rusty....I am glad you found someone to love and love you for the last months of your life, but very sad it wasn't longer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sorry*

I said that to Marilynn that I am so sorry she and Rusty only had 14 months together, but with the kind of love she had for Rusty, I know it was quality time!

I will thank, Tammy, Kimm!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Marilynn ~ Bless You for the Rescue and giving him love.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Play joyfully at the bridge, beautiful Rusty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you for the Rusty picture; Marilynn will treasure it!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Rusty, I am so happy that you knew 14 months of love and life. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

Rusty was so loved, by so many!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

Rusty

We all love you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Rest in Peace Rusty .


----------



## Mseits (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rusty, my beautiful golden boy...*

So sorry that my first posting has to be sad news about my Rusty crossing the Rainbow Bridge -- he came to me only a little over a year ago as a fully trained, a true Southern gentleman with perfect house manners -- within 2 weeks of this arrival in NYC, he was going to nursing homes and senior centers as a therapy dog where he would wait to be petted and visit with the residents while I played the piano. And he also went to all my children's music classes and allow the babies to climb on him and pat him on the head and then he went to sleep during the rest of the classes. At home, he greeted every visitor and after saying hello, usually found a place close to me. He was a "velcro" dog but was never in the way or underfoot. The cancer spread really fast and it slowed him down but he never complained, wagging his tail at his doggy friends in the woods on his last day.

Many thanks to Karen S. for finding him in the shelter, Tammy for fostering him, Lori from Sunshine Goldens for meeting him at transport and to everyone who posted notes on the GR forum --- Thanks for sharing this with me --- Marilynn Seits


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marilynn*

Marilynn

I too am very sorry that you have joined to forum after losing Rusty, but I am so glad you are here.

I sent you a friend request-let me know if you got it-and sent you emails on how you have to make 15 posts in this topic or any other on this forum, to be able to received private msgts. (upper right hand corner of the forum) from other members.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful Rusty. What a special guy. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He touched so many lives in the short time he was with you. It sounds like he was an amazing pup. I know that the pups at the bridge greeted him with open paws. What great memories and stories you will have to tell down the road when you talk about him. Gorgeous boy. I know your pain is great because they love us so unconditionally but sometimes the pain is worth it. 
In a song, I heard a line that really stood out to me, "I would have rather hurt than to have never loved at all".


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that Rusty could not have had longer with his new family, but he has gone to the bridge knowing that he was loved.

Sleep softly Rusty


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

I''m so sorry to hear about Rusty... he will have lots of roo-rooing and tail wags at the bridge!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful year you had together. Hugs to you...


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mseits said:


> So sorry that my first posting has to be sad news about my Rusty crossing the Rainbow Bridge -- he came to me only a little over a year ago as a fully trained, a true Southern gentleman with perfect house manners -- within 2 weeks of this arrival in NYC, he was going to nursing homes and senior centers as a therapy dog where he would wait to be petted and visit with the residents while I played the piano. And he also went to all my children's music classes and allow the babies to climb on him and pat him on the head and then he went to sleep during the rest of the classes. At home, he greeted every visitor and after saying hello, usually found a place close to me. He was a "velcro" dog but was never in the way or underfoot. The cancer spread really fast and it slowed him down but he never complained, wagging his tail at his doggy friends in the woods on his last day.
> 
> Many thanks to Karen S. for finding him in the shelter, Tammy for fostering him, Lori from Sunshine Goldens for meeting him at transport and to everyone who posted notes on the GR forum --- Thanks for sharing this with me --- Marilynn Seits


Oh no. I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry Rusty is gone. Thank you for making Rusty's last year a very special one. I'm glad I posted his petfinder ad here and that Karen took the ball and ran with it from there. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Mseits (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts & wishes for me and Rusty ... I love looking at the photos of all the beautiful dogs everyone has posted on the Forum -- Goldens are so wonderful! Marilynn


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marilynn*

Marilynn

So glad you came back. Pray for Rusty and my dogs at the Rainbow Bridge every night!


----------



## Mseits (Nov 23, 2009)

*A new Golden boy is coming into my life...*

A new Golden boy named Riley will be coming into my life -- I meet him on Sunday and will be fostering him indefinitely -- he's very cute and comes from a home that just can't keep him any longer....I will keep you informed after we've had a chance to meet and get acquainted -- Rusty & Phoenix are both smiling down on Riley...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's darling!  Thank you for opening your heart and home to this little guy.


----------



## Mseits (Nov 23, 2009)

*thanks for your post about Rusty: MSdogs 1976*

The universe works in mysterious ways and everything really is connected, isn't it? First you post Rusty on Pet Finder, Karen finds him and Sunshine Rescue, Tammy fosters and then he comes to me -- what a wonderful chain of events that brought us together -- he was one of the best dogs I've ever had and I've had a lot over my 60+ years! And he touched dozens of lives in the senior centers and nursing homes where I took him as a therapy dog -- with no special training, I might add --- he was just born to do that for people. Their eyes would light up and they would come out of their daydreams and sit up straight when he came into the room...Wouldn't this make a better headline for the 11 PM news??? Thanks again...Marilynn


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marilynn*

Marilynn

It was meant to be for you and Rusty and THANK YOU for loving him, as I know you always will and I can't tell you how excited I am for you and RILEY-HE is absolutely gorgeous!

Please keep us posted!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I said that to Marilynn that I am so sorry she and Rusty only had 14 months together, but with the kind of love she had for Rusty, I know it was quality time!
> 
> I will thank, Tammy, Kimm!


It sure was and in dog years that was just over 7 years.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of sweet Rusty. I'll keep my fiingers crossed that Riley becomes your new family member.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Marilynn. Rusty will always watch over you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marilynn has Riley!!*

Marilynn got Riley on Sunday, May 23rd, and I'm posting for her, as Riley is keeping her busy!!!

*It was love at First Sight *when they met! 


*Marilynn is teaching Riley to walk on a leash!!!*
http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1337818960851&ref=mf
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1092446187&ref=ts
Marilynn Seits Learning how to "wait", sit and walk a straight line...Riley in training, May 24, 2010 -- day 1...
Length:2:15

*"LET'S DANCE!!! RILEY GIVING MARILYNN KISSES!!!!*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, that is so wonderful that she has opened her heart to another dog. Riley reminds me so much of my boy. I wish them many, many years of happiness.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

Riley sure is adorable and Marilynn will make him a wonderful Mom!!!!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like a good dog. I hope they have many years together.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I just found this thread. Marilynn I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty, but thank you for giving him such a wonderful 14 months, and for sharing him with us and everyone else he touched. 

Congratulations on Riley, it looks like it truly was love at first sight, and that Riley knows what a great mom he just got!

Have fun together, I look forward to pictures and stories of you life together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Riley and Marilynn!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is a bitter sweet moment between the passing of Rusty and the arrival of Riely into Marilynn's life. 

It's hard to tell from the pictures of Marilynn and Riley as to which one is the happiest-look at the smiles and joy they have brought to each other-what a beautiful sight to see. 

Best of luck to Marilynn with Riley and best wishes for many years of love and happiness together to them both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

I know Rusty is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge on Marilynn and Riley!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

Riley's mom is on Facebook and Riley is being trained and I just had to post this heartwarming pic of Riley:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30743237&id=1092446187#!/profile.php?id=1092446187&ref=ts

*Riley resting after experiencing all the new sights and sounds and smells of NYC...*


----------

